# pollen loads



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Sorry it's a bit blurry, but I took this today showing why I don't feed pollen sub. to my bees!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That's great Barry!

As in realestate, so in beekeeping... Location location Location...

I'm in a very dry dearth here, no pollen or nectar coming in. Try feeding the bees with insidehive feeders with reduced entrances and have a bad robbing problem.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice pic. Whats the pollen at this time?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Goldenrod is profuse right now, so I'm sure that is the lions share. Aster is in bloom also, but not sure how much pollen the bees get from aster. An assortment of other white petaled blooms such as boneset.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry, my pollen flow is still good up to about noon time. I have found although if I feed sub I come through winter much much better.
One has to ask them selves, put money into the wintering hives or.... buy package, nucs ect next spring.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Pollen,.pollen..coming in!!*

That is a very nice photo Barry! I have a question about it though. Is that the ONLY entrance for that hive; it seems unusual? If it is of course, one would see A LOT of bees bringing in pollen.

I usually check my bees between 11:30 and 1:30 PM and have not noticed so many pollen baring bees. Perhaps I should get out to watch them in the early AM and late PM.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Barry said:


> showing why I don't feed pollen sub. to my bees!


In all the years I have never feed anything other than Sugar water, however I have been reading in here and thought, well... maybe I should. So I ordered it and made the patties mixing it with Sugar Syrup only to watch them take some of it and some going to mold. So I am not sure I like this either. I watched today, the great numbers of bees bringing pollen. So I will not need to give them any. Maybe I will finish this box/bag next spring.

I also noticed that they were bring in a lot of Orange pollen as well as golden rod.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Keith Jarrett said:


> One has to ask them selves, put money into the wintering hives or.... buy package, nucs ect next spring.


I think you need to ask yourself that question due to your location. As I attempted to show, there are locations (here) where too much pollen is a very real possibility.

Oldbee, no, the hive has a standard 3/8" gap all along the bottom. This entrance is in the 3rd medium hive body. Majority of bees were using it.

Eaglerock, the very first year I had bees I fed them syrup in the fall. That was the first and last time I ever did that. Around here, there is a wonderful season for bees from spring to fall. If you can't keep bees here, something is wrong with the beekeeper, not the bees.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Barry said:


> there are locations (here) where too much pollen is a very real possibility.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Well.... put the traps on and send me some.
> ...


----------

